# Heartfelt thanks to some Bow Hunters



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well now that my dog was found, I need to give full disclosure of the ordeal and a heart felt thanks to some FANTASTIC Bow Hunters !!................ Well my 9 yr old son and I went and hunted the Timpanook area for the first time, I had no idea of area. Well what started out at 8 am as a quick 1 hour trip ended up as an 8 hour ordeal. that area was steep and my son was having some difficulties (Not me though  ) anyway I decided to try swinging down along a ridge, and going an easier route. As one hour turned to Two and then three, I was packing all the gear and both guns, trying to keep my son going. I quickly became one of those guy's I have always laughed at and shook my head about when you see them on the news. We came to cliffs after heavy pines, stupid me, I let the land direct how we traveled, I did all the things I know better then doing and did anyway. after the fourth hour, no sign of anyone or trail, no cell service. I began to yell and even fire in the 3 shot "Help" signal, after hour 6, my boy down in tears and 21 shots fired (only 3 more shells left. We heard a faint answering yell, over the next 20 minutes we closed in on each other, it was two Bow Hunters that had been spot and stocking a BIG bull not far away (I scared off with my yelling and shooting  ) They came right in asking if we were alright and focused on my boy giving him Granola bars and water,giving me water and even packed gear, a couple of the best guys I have met period. they said at one point we were within 100 yrds of road and then we dropped back down and went over another ridge, they pulled out the GPS and led us out, about that time I really started having issues myself, heat stroke and no water for 8 hours, does that I guess :roll: , anyway they led us to their truck and got us out of there. Now I have never been lost hunting before and hope never to again, but I really want to say thank you to some FANTASTIC guys that I truly feel I owe everything to. Now they said not to mention it and "What happens on the mountain, stays on the mountain". But I couldnt let the above and beyond efforts of these guys go unmentioned, as well as giving a reminder to BE PREPARED and dont follow my stupid example. No wonder my dog got "Lost", she was probably embarrased to be seen with me ! :shock:    

I dont know if the guys frequent this site, but if they see this. THANK YOU with the most respect.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like you've had a hell of a week. Glad your ok. Be safe out there.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad your family is okay. It is really nice to hear there are great people out there.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad you guys are OK. That area is a real beast. Hats off to the guys who helped.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That area can be fatal as any other if yer unfamiliar with it. Glad there were some class act fellers there to help you guys out. Also glad you got yer dog back. All is well that ends well.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I got lost once myself, I had my two boys with me who were 8 and 10 at the time. It was a gut churning experience, I learned after that not to trust one method of navigation completely (my GPS wouldn't pick up a signal). It took us 4 hours to find our way out. Now I carry a compass, map and GPS. Glad you made it out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I got lost in the bookcliffs. It was the first time i left camp by myself. It was getting dark and i missed a turn. Is a pretty unnerving experience. I was getting cold driving the wheeler. I found a camp and said i was lost. They asked me where i needed to go and it was at that point i realized i didnt even know where the heck i was going. I just left with a stupid look on my face. Back tracked several miles and found the road i was susposed to take and was home free. I hate the lost feeling!

Glad you made it out alright


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That same area you got lost in 20+ years ago i got stuck in one of the first big snow storms and had to walk out in cowboy boots and a tank top. When i arrived at a cabin and knocked on the door at midnight. The door opened and a lap dog leaped out and latched on to my frozen leg and tried to rip it to shreds. Lol i couldn't feel a thing at the time but my pride felt it. I wanted to kill that dog!


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Yesterday I was scouting out a new area in a part of the Uintas that I know very well. On the way back, I made one slight error which led me to over two hours of hiking back to my ATV. I didn't know exactly where I was, but I knew how to find the main road (just hike up hill). I always carry survival gear (lighters, food, water, shelter, etc) in my back pack and this one time I was lazy and left my back pack on the ATV. I think I just got over confident thinking that I can't get lost in an area I know pretty well. It is amazing how quickly you can get turned around in heavily wooded areas.

I was pretty upset with myself when I realized I hadn't even brough a lighter or water with me. Note to self and others, always carry a spare lighter in your pocket so you cannot forget it when you really need it.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I felt the same way...... Stupid, Stupid, Stupid. 
Thinking that being this close to city and only going a short way, that we would be fine. Just goes to show that everyone needs to remember the old scout motto of "Be prepared"


----------

